# Snow slow to leave



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it may be Aril now; but, there is still over a foot of snow on my layout here in Vermont. I decided to dig out the track today. I couldn't possibly run trains on it, yet. I just hope that clearing the snow will allow the ice in the tracks to thaw sooner. 










Llyn


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By llynrice on 04/02/2008 6:09 PM

Well, it may be Aril now; but, there is still over a foot of snow on my layout here in Vermont. I decided to dig out the track today. I couldn't possibly run trains on it, yet. I just hope that clearing the snow will allow the ice in the tracks to thaw sooner. 










On the other hand, the snow has finally begun a rapid retreat here in southcentral Alaska. There is water running everywhere this afternoon. A few more days of this and all the open, unshaded areas will be completely free of snow and ice.


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

We had a slow start to the melt too, but we've just had some heavy rain and warmer temps with more to come - going fast, too fast now - we're getting a fair bit of local flooding. The bottom 4-6" of whats on the ground around here is solid ice, literally - we got about 6-8 inches of snow early in the winter followed by a day of heavy cold rain, then a sharp cold spell that stayed. I tried to clear the track but saw that all I was going to do was rip it up, since its mostly embedded in that layer of ice. I'm about 3/4 uncovered though today.


----------



## eatrains (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm at school in New York state right now. We had snow on the ground for a good month straight and then during the first week of March it all disappeared within a few days. The grass had been fairly gray up until now. We got quite a bit of rain recently and things are slowly but surely turning green again.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Other than Alaska, the Ottawa Valley is as cold as anywhere ... we still have well over a foot of snow everywhere though the melt has begun. The Rideau River behind my house is still frozen solid with a good snow cover. Spring is coming but it is definitely not here yet. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Agreed...good foot or so to go where I am as well. The air has been too cool...especially overnight. Just barely starting to see some grass in the odd high spot and parts of my roof still have snow and ice on it. 
It's melting however slowly...this week has been sunny and today actually has a mild breeze...(+7C/45F) good sign. I'll take it!  

Gary


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dougald on 04/03/2008 5:52 AM

Other than Alaska, the Ottawa Valley is as cold as anywhere ... we still have well over a foot of snow everywhere though the melt has begun. The Rideau River behind my house is still frozen solid with a good snow cover. Spring is coming but it is definitely not here yet. Regards ... Doug


Almost all of Alaska is experiencing unusually warm weather right now, influenced by south winds coming off of the Gulf of Alaska. If this continues even a few more days we will be entirely without snow in all the exposed areas, making this one of the earliest spring break-ups in memory. 
  
  
As you can see there is very little ground cover left. It was one of the driest winters I can remember in the twelve years since I have lived onthis property.  click for larger image)


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee, It's 85 in Phoemix and not a snowflake in sight. Come to the Convention!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Llyn, my track finally cleared of ice yesterday, so come on over to run while I am away next week, if you can't wait. Just watch out for the tom turkey strutting around it, riding herd on his hens at the bird feeders. 

Just got off the phone with Herschel in NJ--he was outside working on his track today, enjoying--nice southern weather. 

Larry


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

70's & 80's here . I wonder how the Ice road truckers are doing !


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

We only have little piles left where snowplows piled it up.


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Llyn, 
Down to 22.5" here in Colorado. We managed to resume operations last weekend, albeit it with numerous slow orders! This winter was **** on track. 

Cheers, 
Matt


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

I had thought that maybe the big melt of our huge snowfall (more than 400 cm almost 180 inches) this winter was on. But alas, it snowed all day yesterday. Most melted as it landed but for sure nothing that was already here melted. It will take several more days yet to get down to bare ground - it's going to be a very late spring start. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

My railroad has just appeared from beneath the glacier; when I chopped ice on the driveway there was some 3" of solid stuff (ice, frozen snow), and it was no better on the tracks. I just waited for the mess on the railroad to melt away, but I haven't run anything yet. Still have to get the leaves and twigs off, too. 
SandyR


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By llynrice on 04/02/2008 6:09 PM

Well, it may be Aril now; but, there is still over a foot of snow on my layout here in Vermont. 

I decided to dig out the track today. I couldn't possibly run trains on it, yet. I just hope that clearing the snow will allow the ice in the tracks to thaw sooner. 










Is the ice off of the tracks yet?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Well, I'm almost afraid to say it, but it seems that spring has finally come to eastern Nebraska. We've had to beautiful days in the 60s with sun and white puffy clouds. I got the track all cleaned off (leaves, sticks, doggie do, etc.). I also dug the trench for my new wall to make outcrops along the bottom of my mountain. I just need to do some detail work on the track and clean out the switches so they will move again and trains will be running. Our April club meeting is at my house so I'm trying to get ready to run.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi All, 
Looks like here in the UK there is also going to be a late spring; this weekend over all the country, even London, there has been snow showers and a bitter north wind blowing. 
Nothing like Llyn has in Vermont, but spring is certainly late here as well. 

We had a half taster of it (the last) midweek, but then the Atlantic Ocean (the source of virtually all our weather) changed its mind, back to winter!


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ron, 

Yes, the ice is off the track; but, where I didn't shovel, there is still plenty of snow even though we've had weather in the 50s and sunny. Well, that's what happens when you put a layout in a very shaded glade. 

Llyn


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By llynrice on 04/06/2008 4:47 PM

Hi Ron, Yes, the ice is off the track; but, where I didn't shovel, there is still plenty of snow even though we've had weather in the 50s and sunny. Well, that's what happens when you put a layout in a very shaded glade. Llyn


Fortunately for me, almost all of my track sits in the afternoon sun and all of it is raised well above ground level, so mine has been free of ice and snow for some time now. Shaded areas on the property continue to be snow-bound, but not much left to go now--much like you over there in the NE.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

We got a shot of snow here in south-central Alaska Friday; it turned the side roads into wet slushy messes.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By llynrice on 04/06/2008 4:47 PM

Hi Ron, Yes, the ice is off the track; but, where I didn't shovel, there is still plenty of snow even though we've had weather in the 50s and sunny. Well, that's what happens when you put a layout in a very shaded glade. Llyn


Yes, I see you have a surprising amount of shaded area up there even though it appears to be largely-flat farm country. Hopefully summer weather will take hold soon and that your garden railroad has good southern exposure to hurry the melting process along.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Well, the day was just too nice. I had to run trains today after all. See my post in the Public Forum.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ed Harvey on 04/06/2008 7:34 PM

Well, the day was just too nice. I had to run trains today after all.


I'd be running my trains by now as well except I need to complete the loop so my Phase II line will be able to perform smoothly. As it now operates, I have to use the wye to back the consist into the bar to turn it around. That was a workable plan once when I was only planning on operate an occasional train outdoors, but not now.



Regrettably, that is the side in the shade on the north side of the Kennecott model structure. It still has a way to go 

before new posts can be set and the seven-foot tall overhead line is completed. I have been checking that area frequently, but it is just not yet warm enough to melt the snow and ice on that side of the building.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Saw snow in a shaded ravine yesterday.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 04/06/2008 6:36 PM

We got a shot of snow here in south-central Alaska Friday; it turned the side roads into wet slushy messes.


It began snowing here yesterday morning and is continuing today. We have seen no snowfall here for many weeks until it was essentially all melted away. Hopefully this will be the last blast of winter around here.


----------

